# How to make your own car wax



## delboy828

A detailed video demonstrating how to make your own car wax... showing all the ingredients used and the brewing process from start to finish....

This will be a series of videos. Each video will be an iteration or production run of Forensic Formula #XXX until I get a wax I am happy with....

So this is the first ever run of Forensic Formula #001


----------



## delboy828

Forensic Formula #002


----------



## Sparkycasual

I for one really enjoy watching your videos, both these, and the reviews that you have done.

Thank-you for taking the considerable time to produce and post them. Very informative, and you come across as a very genuine guy.

Although the reviews have cost me a few £'s as I try out some of your recommendations.


----------



## Typeroz

Informative video. Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## Wilco

Well done mate stick at it. Good presentation too.


----------



## delboy828

cheers guys.. this forum is and was a great source of information as a place to get started for me...  the rubbishboys post and the bouncers post etc.. I did a far bit of reading all that.. and it was great. And I am still at "highly useless" phase.. where all though Im thinking a lot about it all and what im doing... And I can judge the wax that I produce... I still am bloody clueless and I have a vague realisation that this is going to be a LOOOONG journey.

this was always more about fun, and bringing people in on the ride... gonna have a crack at #003 tommorrow and then change direction completly with the formula...


----------



## reks

Wow,really enjoyed watching it including the humor wich makes it also fun to watch.
Tnx for your time you put into it 👍


----------



## delboy828




----------



## delboy828

oh and if anyone knows where I can get montan wax from in small 500-1kg orders that would be awesome :


----------



## chongo

Nice video Delboy, I thought you didn't like scrap panels knocking about your garage,
Because your OCD?


----------



## reks

delboy828 said:


> oh and if anyone knows where I can get montan wax from in small 500-1kg orders that would be awesome :


Maybe over here? 
Minimal order 100 grams.

https://m.alibaba.com/product/19641...2.html?spm=a2706.7843667.1998817009.23.PDjC9m


----------



## delboy828

i really dont like it there congo.. but the amount of products I am bench testing has going through the roof (gotta do 40 detail sprays this week) and I was getting in too much trouble with "her highness" using the golf... gonna come up with some drawbridge wall mount thing for it to get the space back


----------



## delboy828

that link doesnt work reks


----------



## reks

Huh?
Here it works fine.


----------



## reks

I've put url in front and at the back.
I can still see it but maybe you can too now.
I've sent it to my son in whatsapp but also no problem.
Maybe copy and paste in browser.

https://m.alibaba.com/product/19641...2.html?spm=a2706.7843667.1998817009.23.PDjC9m


----------



## C-Max

http://www.meadekingrobinson.co.uk/products/waxes/montan-waxes/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarChem

delboy828 said:


> oh and if anyone knows where I can get montan wax from in small 500-1kg orders that would be awesome :


Im sure i have seen someone with homebrew items for sale.... :thumb:

http://car-chem.com/store/car-care-exterior/how-to-make-your-own-car-wax


----------



## delboy828

fantastic thanks... I didnt know car chem sold in small amounts...

Im gonna order the montan now..

great stuff thanks.


----------



## CarChem

delboy828 said:


> fantastic thanks... I didnt know car chem sold in small amounts...
> 
> Im gonna order the montan now..
> 
> great stuff thanks.










Always worth a ask my friend :thumb:

and good luck....and dont forget your discount code, detail12


----------



## delboy828

FF #004 some great steps forward but a kyptonite curveball at the end...


----------



## belly0Jelly

it was all going so well too, last minute shocker indeed


----------



## CarChem

belly0Jelly said:


> it was all going so well too, last minute shocker indeed


Kylie, David and Sarah Platt are told Callum Logan's body has been discovered!! Sorry wrong spoiler alert. :doublesho

Iv not watched it yet so no spoilers please. :thumb:


----------



## delboy828

I got the order of gear thx guys 

I did a quick test run in 005 to try and correct the curveball...


----------



## delboy828




----------



## delboy828

Getting closer to something thats functional..

still perhaps too hard.. carriers seem to be doing a god job.. feels loose and slidey to apply... comes off well..

Still perhaps to hard... thanks for all the help and feedback so far its really helped get me here.


----------



## delboy828




----------



## MikeK

It's like watching a Peter Jackson trilogy with your wax videos 

Just as entertaining too :thumb:


----------



## goat

Good watch these videos. Admire the commitment to go through all the processes and steps. Looking forward to seeing how it fairs with the professionals.


----------



## Mig29

delboy828 said:


> homebrew car wax - how to make a car wax Part8 - YouTube


Very very interesting, it's really great.


----------



## thedonji

Well done del boy looks like your getting there number8

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## delboy828

cheers guys... the big unknown for me is how good it is relative to something decent... 

so interested to see what the guys I send it to make of it... and then a couple of tweaks based on this feedback... and then a load of samples to be done for the people viewing... 

And then closure at some point with this line which is an open source wax for anyone to use.. all the ingredients in the u tube description...

Perhaps in the distant horizen might be the addition of polymers to give the watch more durability and hydrophobic qualities... But no working knowledge of polymers will be a problem... so who knows.


----------



## Paul7189

Its great to see someone documenting this so well. Its always been something of interest but you read everywhere how hard it is to get going and its quite off putting. Good to see someone doing something just for the fun of it!

If you want a short term durability test I'm off on a 2600 mile trip to Switzerland/Italy at the end of the month. See how it stands up to that sort of mileage within 8 days.


----------



## delboy828

cheers paul my 3 samples of ff#008 are gone... but Im gonna do a much more larger sample group in future for a future version when I get it right so stay tuned.


----------



## Mig29

Der Delboy what is the last solvent ingredient you put inside of 23 gr. Please?
Thank you


----------



## Paul7189

Mig29 said:


> Der Delboy what is the last solvent ingredient you put inside of 23 gr. Please?
> Thank you


He puts the ingredients to every blend on the youtube video description. For blend #008 its as follows;

Waxes
5 caranuba
15 beeswax
2 montain wax
3 paraffin wax

Oils/Carriers
6 lanolin
3 pine oil
1 coconut oil
1 almond oil
1 kiwi oil

Solvents
1 d-limonene
40 phase
23 odourless kerosene

All numbers are in grams.


----------



## Mig29

Great Paul, sorry I'm from Italy my English is good but not enough to understand well, than I have to find this two ingredients, the phase is not available, I will try with the isoprophlic alcohol, we will se....


----------



## Paul7189

Mig29 said:


> Great Paul, sorry I'm from Italy my English is good but not enough to understand well, than I have to find this two ingredients, the phase is not available, I will try with the isoprophlic alcohol, we will se....


The phase is from here but delivery to Europe is stupidly high! (£45.95)
http://car-chem.com/store/car-care-exterior/how-to-make-your-own-car-wax/home-brew-wax-kit-make-solvent


----------



## Mig29

I know is too expensive to by there, could be interesting to find something similar and see what happen, even the kiwi oil I will try to substitute with the macadamia oil, seems not possible to find kiwi oil too.......


----------



## DBL-A

I am currently in the process of making my own wax too and I have watched the whole series from start to finish! Really well documented and bery mothodical, keep up the work, would love to compare against mine if you do more samples?


----------



## delboy828

that would be great DBL... Ive sent out the 3 samples of ff#008 and im gonna get some feedback on those... then do a big brew up and send out loads to subscribers in the next vlog entry hopefully this will all happen next week...


----------



## reks

I probably won't make it myself but looking full interest to the little movies.
Really enjoy watching the progression.


----------



## DBL-A

delboy828 said:


> that would be great DBL... Ive sent out the 3 samples of ff#008 and im gonna get some feedback on those... then do a big brew up and send out loads to subscribers in the next vlog entry hopefully this will all happen next week...


I shall keep checking for when 9 goes up and then whack my name down for a sample asap!


----------



## Liam85

Look forward to the next one. Coming along nicely.


----------



## pockets.jk

Ive been watching your videos on YouTube very interesting to watch

Keep at it mate

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## delboy828




----------



## DBL-A

delboy828 said:


>


Just watched 009 looks good! Be interesting to see the difference on the variant, also this has made me think about my own blend and percentages and i seem to be in the ballpark of where you recon solvent should be and mine seems to still be a tad sticky so im off to figure that out now!!

Keep up the good work, if you ever fancy a sample swap let me know


----------



## delboy828

since ditching the lanoline in 008, 009 comes off now better... If allowed to cure it goes sticky but I think thats the nature of wax.. I need to play with it more try and find out whats bad about it...

still wondering if Im low on carrier, but dont want it too oily been playing around with gycols and some other things to try and provide a bit more slip but not really sure what im doing but its all cool learning...

Ill ping you on facebook I saw your posts on a wax group Ill find you and make contact would be great to have things to test..


----------



## wax-planet

Interesting videos delboy, well done .


----------



## siffonen

Very interesting videos, good job


----------



## diazsjonathan8

You can make your own car polish at home, saving money and an extra trip to the store.

Step 1
Prepare the base. Grate the bar of handsoap until you have 1/2 cup of soap flakes. Mix the soap flakes with 1/2 cup of water in the bowl and allow to sit overnight. This will dissolve the soap.

Step 2
Melt the beeswax. Combine 1/2 ounce of beeswax and 1/2 cup jojoba oil in the top of a double boiler and cook over medium heat until the beeswax melts. Remove from the heat.

Step 3
Mix the polish. Add the melted soap flakes to the beeswax/jojoba mixture and blend with a hand mixer until creamy.

Polish your car. Apply creamy mixture to your car with a soft cloth as you would any other car polish and buff to a shine with a soft, dry cloth. Store any leftovers in a sealed, airtight container.

Tips
You should be able to find beeswax and jojoba oil at your local food cooperative.
You can also find beeswax at beekeeper booths at your local farmer's market.
Items you will need
Bar of hand soap
Grater
1/2 cup water
Bowl
1/2 ounce Beeswax
1/2 cup jojoba oil
Double boiler
Hand mixer
Plastic sealable container


----------

